# Hymer S700 95 How do I get under the shower tray?



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

Hymer S700 95 - slightly raised bathroom floor, full size shower cubicle.

Does anybody know the trade trick to get access to the trap below the shower plug hole? Mine is leaking, and I have a plan to fix it from the top, but I have a feeling I might have to get underneath it.....and it doesn't look an easy job.

Any ideas anyone?

Cheers


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

On my Hymer E-510 (which admittedly is on a Ducato base & different layout to yours), I have a full width external locker below where the wc/ shower is & there are 2 x 3" access plates screwed to the roof of the locker which give access to the 2 small traps fitted in my shower, these are screw off & have a rubber washer fitted - it could be these have perished or distorted. Do you have an external locker below yours ?
I'd be surprised if Hymer didn't fit similar across all their range of motorhomes both Ducato & Merc's - I believe 'Jock & Rita' have a similar Merc.


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

*Sorted*

You get on your back, and wriggle under the rear springs and then look up. You will see a square of 6mm plywood screwed to the underside of the floor, just where you would expect the shower plug hole to be! It's completely well covered with Hymer underseal, and for me it was a destroy and replace job to get it off. Mine was rotten with damp anyway.

Once off you will see a wad of fibreglass insulation which you just pull out, and there you will see the same sort of Smev trap as you find under the kitchen sink.

Fixing the leak proved to be harder than expected. I must confess to having abused my shower plug hole over the last 10 years! Not knowing that there was access to the trap, or at the very least knowing it was a major job to locate and clean the trap. I was in the habit of using my foot as a sort of gentle plunger to get the water draining out!!

Net result, too much wear and tear on the actual hole in the tray, so that a re-seal was now impossible. The stainless steel plug hole now is the same size as the hole in the shower tray, so nothing to clamp! I had visions of a new shower tray, or trying to manufacture a custom gasket.

Solution was an off the shelf 1 1/4 inch domestic basin washer, which is a perfect fit around the stainless and adds a few mm all round. A bit of sealer for good luck, and because the access hole was now open, I could run a long test and make sure the seal is perfect.

Now all I have to do is replace the access hole cover and re-weatherproof.

I suspect a lot of older S class Hymers will have a similar arrangement. And probably other classes too - anything with a raised bathroom floor I suppose.


----------

